# Taiwanese Rothschildianum



## NEslipper (Mar 14, 2021)

My apologies for posting this before it’s completely open, but I’m so excited and I had it out for watering today so I figured I’d post some photos. This is the first roth I have ever bloomed/rebloomed. It was acquired from HOF in 2019 as an in-bloom, first bloom seedling of unknown parentage. I wanted something to bloom while I waited for all my seedlings to grow up! It had 4 blooms on the first flowering, but only 3 this time, there is a tiny 4th bud, but it won’t develop. This grows on a south-facing window in my kitchen, and it is one of the most vigorous orchids in my collection. It is also a space hog, the leaves are huge. Flowers are 28 cm NS, 5.7 cm DS, and 1.7 cm PW. I love the petal stance, and despite my terrible staking, the flower presentation turned out great! The pouch was a beautiful, saturated red when I bought it, but there’s much more marbling this year. This hobby is never static, and my next goal is not just to flower these roths, but flower them well. In the meantime, I’m going to enjoy this moment, I can’t believe I finally have the king blooming in my kitchen!
First bloom
this year’s blooming


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow quite nice color and really majestic looking.

Too bad you don’t know the parentage. Could be useful for comparisons. Btw how do you know it was from Taiwan breeding? Perhaps your source has them listed?


----------



## Martin (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats in this nice Roth and also for flowering it again! What are you cooking?


----------



## musa (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats! It looks excellent!


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2021)

Really nice! I


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice and congrats! I would be excited if it were my plant also.


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2021)

impressive size flower!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 15, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow...
Impressive, and a windowsill Roth also.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 15, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow quite nice color and really majestic looking.
> 
> Too bad you don’t know the parentage. Could be useful for comparisons. Btw how do you know it was from Taiwan breeding? Perhaps your source has them listed?


Thank you! It came from James Fang of Hilo Orchid Farm through one of their Ebay listings. The description said the breeding came from Taiwan, so I messaged asking about the parentage before I bid. The response I got was that they didn’t know, but I bid on it anyway! I agree that it would be nice to be able to compare it with its siblings, but it’s a blooming roth, so it will always have a home on my windowsill!


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 15, 2021)

Martin said:


> Congrats in this nice Roth and also for flowering it again! What are you cooking?


Thank you! I don’t want to jinx anything, but it looks like my Philippinense might be cooking up something. Fingers crossed and you didn’t hear it from me!


----------



## sunset (Mar 15, 2021)

very impressive !


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2021)

that's a nice roth!


----------



## emydura (Mar 15, 2021)

That is a very impressive roth. Size, colour and shape are all wonderful. It ticks all the boxes.


----------



## h_mossy (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice! Reminds me of a guy with a big red nose wearing a pin-stripe suit.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 21, 2021)

Update with all 3 flowers fully open.



My attempt at a black background, however the color is somewhat off. In person it looks more like the first 3 photos.


----------



## kiwi (Mar 21, 2021)

Great petal stance


----------



## monocotman (Mar 21, 2021)

Great plant and flowers. Again. Love the petal stance.
could be something special when it grows up!
David


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2021)

Very nice job!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 21, 2021)

Majestic! That’s why it’s the KING!


----------



## emydura (Mar 22, 2021)

That's a special clone.


----------



## musa (Mar 22, 2021)

What a wonderful sight!


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2021)

Really good one!


----------



## GuRu (May 7, 2021)

Lovely flowers and great job to reflower it within 2 years. Well done


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2021)

Nice stance and long petals.


----------

